# new tokidoki bag



## cicconeyouth (May 24, 2006)

i've had this for about a week but it still makes me squeal like a little girl because it's so cute. it's the tokidoki by lesportsac stellina bag in playground (you can buy one at lesportsac.com).


----------



## lovejam (May 24, 2006)

I already have a cutesy Le Sportsac purse from last summer, but I definitely want one of those!

ETA: D'oh. Totally can't afford any of the Tokidoki bags. I wonder if that stuff will ever go on sale. Maybe it'll still be around for my birthday.


----------



## asteffey (May 25, 2006)

cute!!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (May 25, 2006)

THat is the cutest bag! I want one, but I can't afford one either.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 25, 2006)

too cute


----------



## bottleblack (May 25, 2006)

I love those bags, too bad I'm a broke chick!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 25, 2006)

cute!


----------



## Throwaway Style (May 26, 2006)

i really want one of those, but unfortuneatly it's like 120 dollars, maybe if i get a job soon i'll be able to get one.


----------



## pucci (May 26, 2006)

oh-oh this is right up my alley.....


----------



## pucci (Jun 7, 2006)

I ended up buying one, and with all the shipping and fees it's ended up costing me about $250 ($185USD)!! Don't tell my husband


----------



## ninabruja (Jun 7, 2006)

omg i didn't know they are STILL making these bags. i wanted one awhile ago, when the trim was just black? or white? i don't remember.

its soooooooo cute though.


----------



## Pei (Jun 9, 2006)

I love all their tokidoki designs!!!!!


----------



## likeomgsteffduh (Jun 12, 2006)

I

FREAKING

WANT

ONE

hahaha, those are some adorable bags!


----------



## Phillygirl (Jun 12, 2006)

It is cute but I think I'm too old for the pattern.


----------

